# maxent 50" plasma crashes hr10-250



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm wondering if anyone else has every heard of this.

I recently returned a vizio p50 because one of the hdmi ports was a little bit flaky.

I had the hr10-250 and a samsung hdmi dvd plugged into the two ports.

Costco doesnt carry the p50 anymore, but they have a 50 maxent on sale for what was the same price. So I brought it home, plugged everything in, turned it on and CRASH goes the 250.

The message displayed talks about shutting down due to temperature. From reading other places this seems to be an erroroneous message. The hdmi card is a new one from weak knees that I put in when I first picked up the vizio. So it's not an issue of old crappy original hdmi card.

Through experiementation it appears that the 250 only crashes if I have both it and the dvd player plugged into the hdmi ports. Even if I stay on the 250's hdmi port, withing 20 seconds of plugging int he dvd player it will crash.

Does anyone have any advice? Is it the TV or the 250? Should I try my luck by simply getting a new one? I do like this tv better than the vizio, the picture seems much crisper.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

what do you mean Costco doesn't sell the vizio p50 any more! really???
I going to be buying this in the next 6 weeks as was counting on getting the p50 at Costco! Where else can you go to buy these in the NorthEast (NJ)

John


----------



## imref (Sep 5, 2006)

Costco has the Maxent 50" plasma for 1,899 now.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Robert Heron rated the Vizio better than the Maxent, didn't he?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

sorahl said:


> what do you mean Costco doesn't sell the vizio p50 any more! really???
> I going to be buying this in the next 6 weeks as was counting on getting the p50 at Costco! Where else can you go to buy these in the NorthEast (NJ)
> 
> John


By us Sam's is the one that has them. Here it is on there website

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?catg=535&item=326443&prDeTab=2


----------



## sunking (Feb 17, 2004)

sorahl said:


> what do you mean Costco doesn't sell the vizio p50 any more! really???
> I going to be buying this in the next 6 weeks as was counting on getting the p50 at Costco! Where else can you go to buy these in the NorthEast (NJ)
> 
> John


It's been about a month since the stores around here (MA/CT) have had them in stock. I guess I shouldn't have jumped the gun and said they don't, maybe they will get them in stock again, but I think they won't.

The non videophile 30 second of the two from my would be:

Picture Quality: Maxent is noticably better. Even the SD stuff with the 10-250 outputing 1080i is much improved.

Audio: The P50 is better

Noise: P50 has fans that you can hear if you try really really hard. None in the Maxent. White doninated screens created a transformer buzz in the P50, haven't notice the same in the Maxent.

Of course none of this helps my original problem


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

sorry i can't help on your problem and was focusing on mine 
argh


----------



## hmhp (Sep 6, 2006)

I had the almost the same problem with a vizio 42" only the H250 would lock up when I turned off the vizio. I would get no picture when I turned the Vizio back on. I finally disconnected the HDMI cable and used the component cables. The message was that the H250 was overheating.

So I took the Vizio 42" back to Costco and got the P50.

Have not had a problem since.


----------

